# Grafik - Spiele



## tester33 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage:

Welche Programmiersprache empfiehlt man um Spiele zu programmieren? Gibt es ein Freeware Grafikprogramm, mit welchem man solche Spielegrafiken entwerfen kann, oder allgemein hochwertige Grafiken? Macht man das mit Java, oder Javascript?

MfG
Simon


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

was hat diese Frage mit Java (dieses Forum) zu tun

JavaScript ist eine Interpretiersprache, dir Internetbrowser ausführen können (=>3D-Spiele unmöglich )

Java ist eine (teilweise) Programmiersprache, die die Java-Maschine ausführen kann.

Aber viele schreiben ihre Spiele in C++.


----------



## timestamp (14. Juli 2010)

Gratis Grafikprogramme für 2D Grafiken wären gimp und paint.net
Für 3D Grafiken gibt es Blender (und 3dMax? bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher).


----------



## tester33 (14. Juli 2010)

Java ist nicht so geeignet also? Danke!


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juli 2010)

Die meisten sind eben in C/C++.

Aber es kommt drauf an, was du machen willst. Soll es eher eine Spielerei sein, oder willst du professionell einsteigen?


----------



## Another (14. Juli 2010)

OT



timestamp hat gesagt.:


> ... (und 3dMax? bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher).



3d*s*Max, aber nö, is nich umsonst.


----------



## tester33 (14. Juli 2010)

Ist C bzw. C++ schwer zu erlernen, was braucht man dort, kostenlos?


----------



## OnlyFoo (14. Juli 2010)

Wieso unmöglich? Jetzt wo OpenGL in den Browser kommt ist 3D mit JavaScript kein Problem mehr.

Und an den OP: Wenn du fragen stellst wie "Ist Sprache XY umsonst" dann schließe ich daraus, dass du keinerlei Erfahrung in dem Gebiet hast. Und daraus folgt, dass du dir erstmal die Grundlagen aneignen solltest, bevor du in einigen Monaten, wenn nicht Jahren mal zu 2D und 3D Spielen kommen könntest.

http://mingw.org


----------



## tester33 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss schon...
Mit JavaScript sind aber Spiele möglich, oder? Ein gutes Grafikprogramm gibt es aber nicht, extra für jenes?


----------



## timestamp (14. Juli 2010)

Du kannst auch mit papier und Bleistift ein Spiel machen  Oder nur mit deiner Fantasie. Letztendlich kommt es darauf an wie umfangreich das Spiel nachher werden soll, ob es mit Javascript machbar ist oder nicht. Zudem solltest du wissen dass jeder deinen Spielcode sehen kann wenn du JS benutzt.


----------



## fluessig (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo tester23,

alles was du brauchst ist mehr oder weniger kostenlos zu erhalten. Hochwertige Grafiken machen kannst du auch mit mspaint, es kommt immer drauf an, wer ein solches Programm verwendet. Wenn du schon seit Jahren zeichnest und malst,  werden deine Grafiken mit dem kostenlosen Gimp nicht weniger schlecht sein wie mit Photoshop. Die Frage ist also: Kannst du zeichnen und malen?

Es ist nämlich eigentlich egal wieviel Geld du ausgibst, denn wenn du vorher schon nichts ordentliches aufs Papier gebracht hast, wird dir das Programm auch nicht helfen können.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## ComFreek (15. Juli 2010)

Der Nachteil bei JavaScript ist, dass es interpretiert wird und somit langsamer ist!


----------

